# Новый баян для любителя: разные вопросы



## IvanM (22 Мар 2014)

Здравствуйте! Подумываю о покупке нового баяна, покупку старого сразу отметаю, ибо выбирать не умею и не могу, а хочется имет новый _свой_ инструмент. Предполагается игра чисто любительская для себя, а не для концертов и т.п., поэтому не очень придираюсь к количеству голосов и регистров, мне хватит 2-3 голосов. С другой стороны планирую научиться хорошо, и играть самое разное, поэтому что зря брать не хочу. Хочется купить, чтобы хватило раз и надолго. Плюс бюджет в 25-30 тыс. (я понимаю, для кого-то это «копейки», «скупой платит дважды» и т.д., но давайте не будем о деньгах, а поставим такое условие задачи).

Я достаточно плотно изучил матчасть и перерыл все возможные интернет магазины, тем не менее остались вопросы:
1) Хочется купить маленький и легкий, ибо сам я комплекции мелкой. Мне бы как раз подошёл полубаян, который почему-то вечно позиционируют как детский (хотя я не согласен). Однако, хотя у них вес 4-5 кг, мне в них не нравится ограничение диапазона. В принципе должно хватить 37-40 кнопок справа (2 октавы, плюс 2 полуоктавы) и 60 басов слева (этого точно хватит, ибо выше этого числа просто дублирование кнопок идёт, а без уменьшенных септаккордов можно обойтись). С другой стороны, а вдруг увеличение веса в 2-2,5 кг будет не так заметно, зато будет полный баян. Даже не знаю.
2) Есть варианты с тремя и пятью кнопками. Я понял, что пяти лучше, ибо даёт больше свободы. Да, я любитель, однако с претензией. Вдруг пригодится? Или не забивать голову?
3) Как насчёт выборных? Как раз почему-то чисто выборные делают именно «детскими». Не совсем понимаю почему. Разве на выборных играют только дети? Стоит ли обращать внимание на них? С одной стороны ведь можно играть как на фортепиано, а с другой придётся мучиться с аккордами. Не знаю, насколько игра аккордами будет простой задачей для выборного баяна. Да и ассортимент не большой: всего три модели на рынке (две от Тулы, одна от Юпитера), а цены за эти простые одноголосые инструменты почему-то равны полноценным баянам и даже выше (!).
4) Если будет возможность заказать настройку в розлив (есть такой вариант у Шуйской фабрики), то стоит ли делать? Получится ведь как гармошка. Это хуже или лучше?

Короче, я немного в растерянности. Слишком много похоших за похожую цену. Даже сам себе таблицу сделал сравнительную, всё равно получилось около 15 потенциальных кандидатов. Пока выбор пал либо на Мелодию БМ-1 92/55*120/II/7,5 кг (очень привлекает и низкая цена, и размер, и полный диапазон с пятирядностью), либо более лёгкую и простую шуйскую 37*60/II/5,1 кг (можно прямо заказать на фабрике).

На одном магазине наткнулся на китайский OULAI 62/37*60/II/IV/5,5 кг с 2 регистрами. _Кажется_ вроде лучше шуйской, хотя опять же Китай и стоимость на несколько тыс. больше. Стоит ли его рассматривать?

Есть ещё тульские, последние два выборные:
БН-4240*60/I/II/4,2 кг
БН-5177/46*80/II/IV/6 кг
БН-4677/46*37/II/6 кг
БН-56 30*30/I/3,9 кг
У них у всех цена больше, а преимущества не совсем ясны. Про пятирядность и выборность я как раз спрашивал.
Есть ещё Юпитер-1ДНВ 37*60/I/4,3 кг, почти идентичный БН-42.
Хонеры Nova я даже не рассматриваю, платить 40-45 тыс. за китайские одноголосые простые инструменты не хочу.


----------



## zet10 (22 Мар 2014)

Из всего то что Вы перечислели, берите шуйский баян ( очень даже не плохие инструменты у них попадаются,в свое время такой облегченный баян был у комика Гальцева),Китай вообще не советую Вам рассматривать.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (22 Мар 2014)

Этюд 205, тульский. При ваших запросах лучший выбор. Для игры "для себя" его хватит надолго. И не надо западать на пяти рядность ,трех голосие и уж тем более ,выборную систему. Все это стоит совсем других денег. Да оно и надо вам ? Вы уверены в этом ?


----------



## diorel (22 Мар 2014)

Я как раз продаю баяны OULAI,возможно Вы мне и звонили.Не буду хвалить или опускать этот инструмент.Расскажу как есть...Я заказал первую партию инструментов 2 года назад в количестве 20 штук в Китае,один из них красный подарил своему другу Владимиру Бутусову. Он довольно активно его эксплуатировал,возил в Африку и в Сибирь.Недостатки конечно были,но все рекламации я отправил на фабрику.После чего мне сделали новый баян с учетом моих пожеланий и я заказал уже более крупную партию черных баянов,которая разошлась у меня очень быстро.Сейчас у меня осталось этих баянов всего 4 штуки,но заказывать я больше не буду,так как китайцы подняли цены,да и доллар подрос. Конечно,если будет спрос,то я подумаю и может быть еще закажу,но цена этих баянов будет не меньше 30тысяч. 
Было бы интересно услышать объективные отзывы форумчан об этих инструментах.

С уважением,Медведев Денис


----------



## Alexei (22 Мар 2014)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> И не надо западать на пяти рядность


...Но 5 рядов удобства добавляют... хотя и увеличивают цену, размер и вес.


----------



## sva11 (22 Мар 2014)

*diorel*,
Видел я выступление Вашего друга на Ютубе среди туристов, Достоинство баяна один вес. Вид и тем более звук не впечатляет. Я конечно ни спец и играю на слух, но за эти деньги я купил роял стандарт и Грандину.. Попробовал оба и остановился на Грандине. Кстати Ваш друг недавно продавал Роял стандарт с 5 регистрами за 45000. Ему красная цена 25. При нормальной продаже цены почти одинаковы, результат только разный


----------



## Cepreu (22 Мар 2014)

IvanM писал:


> Однако, хотя у них вес 4-5 кг, мне в них не нравится ограничение диапазона.


Правильно, что не нравится.

IvanM писал:


> 60 басов слева (этого точно хватит, ибо выше этого числа просто дублирование кнопок идёт, а без уменьшенных септаккордов можно обойтись).


Не все так просто. Без уменьшенных септаккордов можно обойтись, а вот остальные кнопки слева не просто так дублируются. Такое дублирование позволяет играть в любой тональности сдвигая руку вверх или вниз клавиатуры. При этом нужные клавиши будут находиться рядом из-за того, что они продублированы. А 60 кнопок будет катастрофически не хватать для игры во многих тональностях. Теоретически придется совершать невероятные скачки с самых верхних черных кнопок на самые нижние черные кнопки, так как продублированных кнопок рядом нет. Но практически это нерационально, сложно или невозможно.
Купив такой инструмент, придется играть лишь в ограниченном количестве тональностей с малым числом диезов и бемолей при ключе (черных кнопок).

Поэтому не сомневайтесь. Слева должно быть 100 или 80 кнопок.
37-40 справа тоже маловато будет. Надо 52 или 48.
Вы же сами пишете:
IvanM писал:


> Хочется купить, чтобы хватило раз и надолго.



IvanM писал:


> Хочется купить маленький и легкий, ибо сам я комплекции мелкой.


Соблюдайте правильную посадку-инструмент будет располагаться устойчиво и его "лишний" вес не создаст проблем. Подберите стул подходящей высоты. В музыкальной школе дети используют обычные стулья, а ноги ставят на небольшую подставку, пока им роста не хватает нормально до пола доставать.


----------



## butusbayan (22 Мар 2014)

*sva11*,[HIDE=1]Кстати Ваш друг недавно продавал Роял стандарт с 5 регистрами за 45000. Ему красная цена 25. При нормальной продаже цены почти одинаковы, результат только разный[/HIDE]
Я думаю, если бы у вас был такой баян, то за 25 вам было бы жалко его продавать.

*IvanM*, Рекомендую вам посоветоваться с педагогом у которого хотите заниматься. Вы же хотите "научиться хорошо". А без педагога, это нереально. Хоть сто самоучителей прочитай и пересмотри все видео-уроки.


----------



## IvanM (23 Мар 2014)

zet10 писал:


> Из всего то что Вы перечислели, берите шуйский баян ( очень даже не плохие инструменты у них попадаются,в свое время такой облегченный баян был у комика Гальцева)


А как насчёт ОВК-Мелодия? Хотя вроде они мне сказали, что производство остановлено. Если я куплю, то, видимо, это будут последние с магазинов.

Новиков Игорь писал:


> И не надо западать на пяти рядность ,трех голосие и уж тем более ,выборную систему. Все это стоит совсем других денег. Да оно и надо вам ? Вы уверены в этом ?


Точно не надо. Я такие суммы не потяну. Но если есть пятирядный за ту же цену, почему бы нет?

diorel писал:


> Я как раз продаю баяны OULAI,возможно Вы мне и звонили.


Если вам кто-то звонил, то это был не я. 
Я как понимаю, ваш китайский это копия вот этого Вельтмайстера. Оригинал стоит, кстати, около 1400 евро.

sva11 писал:


> Видел я выступление Вашего друга на Ютубе среди туристов, Достоинство баяна один вес. Вид и тем более звук не впечатляет.


Да, я тоже видел/слышал обзор Владимира Бутусова. Привлекло лишь то, что он, будучи полубаяном, пятирядный и с регистром. А по звуку даже для моего дилетантского слуха не очень. Регистры тут скорее даже лишние, ничего не дают особенного.

butusbayan писал:


> IvanM, Рекомендую вам посоветоваться с педагогом у которого хотите заниматься. Вы же хотите "научиться хорошо". А без педагога, это нереально. Хоть сто самоучителей прочитай и пересмотри все видео-уроки.


Спасибо за совет, но мне вряд ли это доступно. И материально, и чисто технически, и даже психологически (вот не умею я с преподавателями, это ещё со школы, мне хочется всё самому понять). Может я самонадеянный, но оцениваю свои музыкальные способности выше среднего, а по жизни я самоучка, у меня хорошие способности к самообразованию. 

*Cepreu*, отдельное спасибо. Вы заставили меня посмотреть с другой стороны. Что значит практика против голой теории.
А вообще баян очень продуманный инструмент, лишний раз убеждаешься, что там лишнего ничего нет, всё к месту, оправдано практикой.


----------



## Евген (23 Мар 2014)

IvanM писал:


> Подумываю о покупке нового баяна, покупку старого сразу отметаю, ибо выбирать не умею и не могу, а хочется имет новый свой инструмент...
> ...
> Есть ещё тульские. ..


На новых ученических баянах тульского производства сможет сыграть разве только виртуоз, которому по силам и ноктюрн "на флейте водосточных труб". Если это не пугает,то трудно, пожалуй, найти более подходящие орудия для музыкальной пытки.


----------



## sva11 (23 Мар 2014)

butusbayan писал:


> Я думаю, если бы у вас был такой баян, то за 25 вам было бы жалко его продавать.


Как раз вот и был. Но был и Грандина. Кстати продал я его Бутусову за 23. 
diorel писал:


> один из них красный подарил своему другу Владимиру Бутусову


Тут Вы лукавите. Как можно подарить то, чем человек давно уже торгует?
IvanM писал:


> Да, я тоже видел/слышал обзор Владимира Бутусова. Привлекло лишь то, что он, будучи полубаяном, пятирядный и с регистром. А по звуку даже для моего дилетантского слуха не очень. Регистры тут скорее даже лишние, ничего не дают особенного.


Сам когда то стоял перед выбором. Правда мне нравился звук аккордеона. Поэтому как вариант и предложил Вам посмотреть Роял стандарт с 5 регистрами. Он немного легче. Есть недостатки, но они есть, наверно у всех, в этой ценовой категории. Главное не спешите. А еще лучше из того что посоветовали, послушать и ни раз. Педагог это хорошо, но играть Вам... Не считаться со своим вкусом тоже нельзя. Не бойтесь ошибиться, бойтесь того, что не сможете исправить ошибку. Удачи Вам


----------



## zet10 (23 Мар 2014)

*sva11*,
Абсолюстно с Вами согласен,Вы зрите как говорится "в корень"!*
butusbayan*,Володя! ты уж как то поговори со своим другом!
Ну пишет же полную ерунду! " Рекламации недостатков я отправил на фабрику"... А Вы простите кто ребята,что бы к Вашему мнению прислушивались? Производители? Диллеры?крупный известный магазин?...
Человек ,купил 20 инструментов, перепродал,ну и замечательно!Купи еще 30 и еще перепродай!Но только не надо тут знающим людям,пытаться вкрутить мозг,и "корчить"из себя человека болеющего душой за ИССКУСТВО.
Я Тебя Володя и твоего друга уважаю,но как то надо по скромнее немного быть... Тут все же музыкой люди занимаются,а не грузовыми перевозками!


----------



## butusbayan (23 Мар 2014)

Кто мы? Да мы тоже люди. Мы выступаем от лица потребителей. Я лично сам еще играю. Если фабрики не будут прислушиваться к артистам, то для кого они работают? 
Вот к примеру:
Я был год назад на конференции в компании Roland. В Москву приезжал сам директор из Италии. Он через переводчика прямо спрашивал, именно у нас-исполнителей, чего не хватает в его инструментах. Я лично, а так же такие исполнители как Стас Малышев, Алексей Черномордиков открыто говорили о недостатках: 
-хлипкий провод между педалью и баяном
-реакция на движения мехом
-ненатуральность клавиатур
-несовершенство и нехватка тембров
И многое другое. Мы конечно мечтаем об идеальном, но тем не менее недавно вышел Fr-8, разница по-моему очевидна. Все учли в новой модели.


----------



## Dmvlad (23 Мар 2014)

*Евген*,

Цитата:


> На новых ученических баянах тульского производства сможет сыграть разве только виртуоз... Если это не пугает,то трудно, пожалуй, найти более подходящие орудия для музыкальной пытки.



Самое интерсное что Тульская фабрика так не считает, несколько раз с ними созванивался, разговаривал с менеджерами, амбиций много по существу ничего... На некоторые вопросы ответить вообще не могут, либо говорят надо спросить на производстве (например по поводу возможности сделать баян на 58-61 в правой, уменьшенный вариант МИРа, и тд и тп), все разговоры на уровне - если Вам что то не нравится и у Вас есть сомнения, то ищите других производителей. Ну а что? Тоже вариант менеджмента...продаем то что есть-это "есть" отличный инструмент- не нравится?-проходите мимо товарищ, не задерживайте толпу. И главное , что говорят это ну очень вежливо


----------



## zet10 (23 Мар 2014)

*butusbayan*,
С тем что Вы люди не кто ни спорит!
Пример с Роландом хороший!
Но не надо пожалуйста сгребать все в кучу!
Роланд и оулаи( или как его там) это совсем разные уровни...
Я только что вернулся с выставки в Китае,Как было у них КАКчество так и осталось. О нем пока Китайский производитель не задумывается ,для них главное это ПОТОК!
И этим "добром"они успешно потчуют безграмотных людей.
Хотя сами предпочитают играть на "Юпитерах" и итальянцах!
А то что "фабрика Оулай", будет делать качественные инструменты?!
Не смешите меня... Держу пари что как делали хлам,так и будут делать!
А с другой стороны в России вообще забросили производство не дорогих баянов, как говорится "свято место пусто не бывает", вот и получается что Китайцы очень удачно заполонили эту нишу.


----------



## butusbayan (23 Мар 2014)

Юрио, ну цена, понимаешь цена! Ну хватает у нас дорогих Юпитеров, Итальянцев на любой вкус. Это все для нас, профессионалов. Но как же нам поднимать массы простых смертных? Никто их не дурит. Мы всегда объясняем, сравниваем наглядно, чем дорогой отличается от дешевого. Люди хотят Розлив. Нравится он им. Регистры, хоть 2, но есть разнообразие. На Туляках устали играть. Хочется красивый, компактный, яркий, звонкий, пятирядный, чтоб ремни широкие были. Мензура стандартная. И все за конфетку. Вот и аналоги Фаринелли, Олей, Пэрот, Игл, Голден кап... Кучи китайских инструментов по итальянской технологии. Любитель он при всем нашем желании не сможет понять все нюансы. Они ему и не нужны. Нам дорогие инструменты конечно выгоднее продавать, вот только пока мы продаем один Юпитер, за это время уходят 5-10 простых инструментов.


----------



## zet10 (23 Мар 2014)

Согласен Володя.
Но все же хочется в идеале что бы люди не на Китайских дровах играли,а на Русских ,хороших инструментах...
Как это заделать вот в чем вопрос?

Ну это так...мечты,мечты...


----------



## sva11 (23 Мар 2014)

*zet10*,
Никак. Рынок диктует свои правила, а время свои вкусы. Наверно можно по пальцам посчитать тех, кто не плывет по течению, а идет своей дорогой


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (23 Мар 2014)

sva11 писал:


> Наверно можно по пальцам посчитать тех, кто не плывет по течению, а идет своей дорогой


И при этом коммерчески успешен. Скорее всего, какие-то светлые антиглобалистские идеи, пусть даже реализованные, с рынком несовместимы...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (23 Мар 2014)

Только что вернулся с конкурса,мой мальчонка-ученик заработал диплом на Этюде 205. У меня в классе два туляка - этот Этюд (ему 12 лет уже)я его и рекомендую всем любителям и начинающим. И есть второй Тула 210 - вот на этом я и сам порой, не все могу сыграть. Гроб редкий. Да,кстати,председатель жюри на конкурсе - Юрий Вострелов.


----------



## Cepreu (23 Мар 2014)

IvanM писал:


> А вообще баян очень продуманный инструмент, лишний раз убеждаешься, что там лишнего ничего нет, всё к месту, оправдано практикой.


Совершенно верно. Без преувеличения скажу: Суперпродуманный. Гениально сконструированный инструмент.

IvanM писал:


> Есть варианты с тремя и пятью кнопками. Я понял, что пяти лучше, ибо даёт больше свободы. Да, я любитель, однако с претензией. Вдруг пригодится? Или не забивать голову?


Явно Вы имели в виду трехрядную и пятирядную правые клавиатуры.
Здесь ситуация такова. Пятирядная клавиатура позволяет играть в любой тональности без изменения аппликатуры.
Поясняю. Например, встретили Вы музыканта, который замечательно играет какое-либо произведение, которое Вы тоже умеете играть на баяне столь же замечательно. Вам захотелось сыграть с ним дуэтом. Вы вместе начинаете начинаете играть и. ... обнаруживаете, что звучит полнейшая какофония (несогласованность звуков). В чем дело? Ведь играете Вы одно и то же произведение. И Вы и Ваш товарищ по отдельности играете замечательно и безошибочно и все звучит благозвучно. Вместе каждый из вас тоже играет без ошибок, но звучит совсем неблагозвучно. 
Все дело в несовпадении тональностей. Вы разучили это произведение, например, в тональности до мажор, а он в тональности ре мажор. В то время, когда Вы нажимаете кнопку "до", он извлекает на своем инструменте звук "ре" и получается диссонанс, так как одновременно звучащие звуки "до" и "ре" не сочетаются-звучат негармонично, неблагозвучно, режут слух. Со всеми остальными нотами такая же разбежка из-за того, что тональности разные.
Так у Вас и не получилось бы ничего сыграть дуэтом. Пришлось бы разойтись и одному из Вас переучивать уже выученное ранее произведение, которое вы хотели сыграть дуэтом, но уже в другой тональности (Вам надо выучить его в ре мажоре, либо ему в до мажоре - а это куча времени, поскольку полностью меняется аппликатура, по сути надо заново все переучивать). "Забили" бы вы оба на это дело и выбросили идею дуэта из головы как напрасную.
Так было бы, если бы Вы не были баянистом...
Но...!Вы баянист и у Вас в руках не какая-нибудь пиянина, а чудо-инструмент - пятирядный! баян. И что Вы делаете? Сдвигаете правую руку на два ряда в сторону, левую руку на две кнопки вверх и играете абсолютно то же самое, что Вы разучили, только начав с другой кнопки. И... Вуаля! Все звучит идеально, так как теперь извлекаемые Вами звуки полностью совпадают с теми, что играет Ваш товарищ. В чем секрет? В смене тональности. Простым движением руки (дело 1 секунды) Вы переместились в другую тональность-точно такую же, в которой играет Ваш напарник и теперь вы оба играете в одной и той же тональности. И все звучит замечательно благодаря пятирядному баяну, а точнее его изобретателю.
На трехрядном баяне такое мгновенное перемещение (этот процесс называется транспонированием) так же возможно, но только в 4 тональности (строго вверх или вниз, не меняя ряда). Переместиться в остальные тональности (на баяне это достигается сменой позиции) сложнее - надо быть опытным баянистом и произведение не должно быть слишком сложным. Даже трехрядный баян выгодно отличается от других инструментов возможностью транспонирования. 
А пятирядный баян позволяет запросто транспонировать в любую тональность даже не меняя позиций - простым сдвигом руки.
Где может понадобиться эта мгновенная возможность транспонирования? Например, собрались Вы аккомпанировать певцу. Разучили песню в удобной для Вас тональности или по нотам, которые нашли. А певцу неудобно петь в Вашей тональности. А удобно совсем в другой. С пятирядным баяном Вы не имея никакого опыта транспонирования свободно подстраиваетесь под него простым движение руки руки.


----------



## Bayanist711 (24 Мар 2014)

butusbayan:
Итальянцев на любой вкус...
Но к сожалению и этих итальенцев нормальных на любой вкус нету,все новые хлам по сравнению с 70-80 годами, ну не хотят они работать над качеством...


----------



## IvanM (24 Мар 2014)

Что касается итальянских и немецких, то они уж очень на любителя, который уж очень-очень любитель (я бы сказал, ценитель), ибо не каждый немузыкант непрофессионал может позволить себе потратить 1500-3000 евро (если не больше) на европейский инструмент, то есть среднюю полугодовую-годовую зарплату в провинции, так что, увы, это немножко оффтоп.


----------



## butusbayan (24 Мар 2014)

*Bayanist711*
Думаю, что все зависит от цены. Не накрученной магазином или дилером, а изначальная цена модели, какие голоса.
Ведь можно собрать Скандалли супер 6, с самыми простыми голосами за недорого. Будет вид, но не будет звука. Или сделать Фантини с супер-пупер голосами, доведенными вручную и т д. Получится очень дорого. Тогда и звук будет и все остальное. 
Кстати, неоднозначное мнение по поводу стареньких итальянцев. 
Заграницей в Кастельфидардо, на Ebay, Liberty bellows продаются старые инструменты по достаточно высоким ценам. Конечно это относится к качественно сдлеланым моделям.


----------



## IvanM (24 Мар 2014)

*Cepreu*, да, я хотел сказать пятирядный. Я немножко понимаю про транспонирование, в баяне это действительно крайне удобно, просто поначалу не уверен, будут ли у меня подобные случаи. Как раз свобода меня привлекает. Мне ведь просто нравятся подобные инструменты (пока слушать, но так тянет поиграть самому), и я ведь поначалу хотел заказать гармонь, но поняв, что с одной тональностью буду мучиться (если захочу что-то нестандартное сыграть не в до-мажор, то придётся забивать голову транспонированием в до-мажор всего произведения и т.п. головоломками), поэтому решил купить полубаян. По весу как гармонь, зато баянная свобода. А сейчас вот всё-таки думаю купить Мелодию БМ-1. Ловлю момент, так сказать, за подобную цену полный пятирядный я возможно больше не куплю. А даунгрейд всегда легче апгрейда, если уж мне захочется когда-нибудь полубаян.

Чисто для моего самообразования. Как насчёт вопросов 3 и 4? На полностью выборных взрослые не играют? Я думал, что выборный учат уже в старших классах, а получается наоборот, полностью выборные делают для маленьких. Это ведь аналог фортепиано почти. Должно быть удобно, наверное.


----------



## vev (24 Мар 2014)

IvanM писал:


> Я думал, что выборный учат уже в старших классах, а получается наоборот, полностью выборные делают для маленьких. Это ведь аналог фортепиано почти. Должно быть удобно, наверное.



Не фортепианной а баянной. Левая клавиатура является полным подобием баянной, что значительно облегчает игру полифоний, где исчезает необходимость совершать головокружительные скачки при ведении мелодии. Однако для того, чтобы звучали аккорды Вам придется сильно помучится. Я бы не советовал брать выборный для Ваших целей. Готовый устроит Вас почти в 100% случаев, будет и дешевле и легче.
Да и идея купить один инструмент навечно не слишком хороша. Даже профессионалу, знающему, что именно он хочет, не всегда удается совместить все в одном инструменте. Чтобы понять, а что же Вам ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО НАДО, неплохо взять что-нибудь простенькое б/у, а поиграв годик-другой и осознав, что же такое инструмент и с чем его едят, выберете уже инструмент для себя. Человек - существо вечнонеудовлетворенное и какой бы навороченный инструмент Вы не выбрали, всегда будет хотется чего-то еще большего и еще лучшего. Вот и оставьте себе поле для дальнейших удовольствий


----------



## IvanM (25 Мар 2014)

*vev*
Да, вы правы, клавиатура баянная. Но принцип у фортепиано и выборного баяна схож: справа низкие, слева высокие. А кнопки/клавиши уже вторично. И чисто теоретически большинство произведений для фортепиано можно играть прямо с листа (как практически это реализуемо, уж вам судить, я не знаю). Хотя, конечно, фишка баяна/аккордеона как раз именно в том, что аккорды можно одной кнопкой нажимать, когда на фортепиано их надо несколькими.
Есть, кстати, баяноподобный горизонтальный синтезатор: http://chromaticover.com. Там как бы придётся играть как на фортепиано, как бы сидя перед ним. А если слева настроить выборку (наверняка там это можно), то получится точно кпопочное «баянофортепиано».

А почему на баянах начальных и любительских уровней нет регистров? Даже на ученических аккордеонах 26х72 или 34х96 три голоса и 5-7 регистров при схожей же цене.


----------



## vev (25 Мар 2014)

IvanM писал:


> справа низкие, слева высокие.


с точностью наоборот: справа как раз высокие :biggrin: 

IvanM писал:


> А кнопки/клавиши уже вторично.


Дьявол в мелочах. Поверьте, что между кнопкой и клавишей есть различия. Я сам играю на аккордеоне и иногда завидую баянистам: у меня, чтобы взять хотя бы октаву пальцы надо раза в два шире расставить, чем для того же на баяна.
IvanM писал:


> И чисто теоретически большинство произведений для фортепиано можно играть прямо с листа


с листа можно играть при разумном опыте на любом инструменте, хоть на дудуке. Достигается только опытом :biggrin:
IvanM писал:


> Есть, кстати, баяноподобный горизонтальный синтезатор: http://chromaticover.com. Там как бы придётся играть как на фортепиано, как бы сидя перед ним. А если слева настроить выборку (наверняка там это можно), то получится точно кпопочное «баянофортепиано».


Оно будет напоминать музыкальный инструмент, но вот играть на нем практически невозможно. Кнопки выглядят именно как кнопки потому, что в баянном расположении левой руки на них удобно играть чисто физиологически. Если же иж расположить горизонтально, все удобство испариться в секунду. Останется только печатная машинка.
IvanM писал:


> А почему на баянах начальных и любительских уровней нет регистров? Даже на ученических аккордеонах 26х72 или 34х96 три голоса и 5-7 регистров при схожей же цене.


Цена - не показатель. На баяне регистры и больше двух голосов - скорее нечто чужеродное. У баяна свой собственный голос. Да и баян с регистрами уже будет скорее кнопочным аккордеоном.


----------



## MAN (25 Мар 2014)

IvanM писал:


> А почему на баянах начальных и любительских уровней нет регистров? Даже на ученических аккордеонах 26х72 или 34х96 три голоса и 5-7 регистров при схожей же цене.


Я лично думаю, что основных причин этому две:
1. Традиция - баяны и самого высшего уровня достаточно долгое время отлично обходились всего двумя, настроенными в унисон голосами справа.
2. Принципиальные конструктивные отличия баяна и аккордеона - добавление даже одного голоса в баяне слишком уж заметно усложняет и, соответственно, удорожает его изготовление. А в клавишном аккордеоне не очень.


----------



## IvanM (25 Мар 2014)

*vev*,
Да, конфуз, вечно лево-право путаю. В мыслях было как надо. :crazy: 

Раз вы вспомнили о машинке, то есть реальная музыкальная «печатная машинка»: http://www.c-thru-music.com/cgi/ 

Про особый голос: баяны в разлив делают? На шуйской фабрике предлагают...


----------



## sva11 (25 Мар 2014)

Разлив - вид настройки. И ни всем нравится такая настройка. Если голоса дерьмо - ни один разлив им не поможет и особыми они от этого не станут


----------



## Dmvlad (25 Мар 2014)

*vev*,
Цитата:


> поиграв годик-другой и осознав, что же такое инструмент и с чем его едят, выберете уже инструмент для себя. Человек - существо вечнонеудовлетворенное и какой бы навороченный инструмент Вы не выбрали, всегда будет хотется чего-то еще большего и еще лучшего.



Согласен с Вами vev, НО! не у всех есть возможность менять инструменты как перчатки (хотя бы раз в 5 лет), или иметь два инструмента, да и любителю это и не надо. Поэтому в данном случае наверное выбрать один раз, качественный инструмент и на все случаи любительской жизни. Нормальный инструмент может служить долго и радовать своего обладателя не менее 20 лет. Так что может быть лучше как в той поговорке: "Мы не настолько богаты , чтобы покупать дешевые вещи... " Тем более дешевые инструменты уж точно купишь "не дешево" , а продать "за дорого" не получится, если вообще получится. В результате неудовлетворенность и как следствие потеря интереса. 

Насчет выборки в левой, скорее она не нужна для любителя, профессионалы-то в обычной жизни ей ну ооооочень редко пользуются, если не сказать больше. Ну а регистры в правой-почему бы и нет? Лишним точно не будет. Розлив-вещь на мой взгляд очень быстро надоедающая, рано или поздно захочется чистого баянного звучания.


----------



## MAN (25 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Розлив-вещь на мой взгляд очень быстро надоедающая


Это точно! Красивый, яркий, очень привлекательный, казалось бы, звук, а долго слушать невозможно (сужу по себе, может далеко не у всех так же). Записи баянистов поэтому могу легко часами подряд гонять, а аккордеонистов... Та же история как правило и с гармонистами - пару-тройку вещей прослушал и всё, больше не хочется. Зато когда та же гармонь или аккордеон звучат без розлива - другое дело. 
Поэтому я бы лично покупать себе инструмент, настроенный в розлив и без возможности его выключать, не стал бы. По одной простой причине - я бы не смог на нём подолгу заниматься.


----------



## Евген (26 Мар 2014)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> ...мой мальчонка-ученик заработал диплом на Этюде 205. У меня в классе два туляка - этот Этюд (ему 12 лет уже)я его и рекомендую всем любителям и начинающим.


Ныне выпускают модель «ЭТЮД – 205М2»(БН – 40). Распространяется ли Ваша, *Игорь*, рекомендация и на эту модель? "Щупали" ли Вы лично эту модификацию "Этюда"?
P.S.
Возможно, что минимальная цена в столице на этот недавно изготовленный баян (26700 руб.) указана здесь.


----------



## IvanM (27 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> Поверьте, что между кнопкой и клавишей есть различия. Я сам играю на аккордеоне и иногда завидую баянистам: у меня, чтобы взять хотя бы октаву пальцы надо раза в два шире расставить, чем для того же на баяна.


Значит, вы бы не советовали учить аккордеон? Интересно, почему тогда он намного популярнее баяна. По моим ощущениям раз в пять, наверно.

vev писал:


> Однако для того, чтобы звучали аккорды Вам придется сильно помучится.


А интересно в чём причина? Ведь правой играют аккорды. Там же всего несколько шаблонов «распальцовок» и можно легко играть любые аккорды.


----------



## vev (27 Мар 2014)

*IvanM*,

Мне просто звук аккордеона нравится, а баянный - нет. Ну и некоторая доля эстетики - аккордеонная клавиатура в моем понимании смотрится значительно привлекательнее. Тут каждому свое. Я, например, ни за что не променяю аккордеон на более "техничный" баян, а кто-то может кривит рожу от аккордеона. Вам выбирать. 
Популярность на эстраде, а затем и в жизни, наверное, этими факторами и определяется. Эстрада звучит на аккордеоне, по-моему, намного приятнее.


IvanM писал:


> А интересно в чём причина? Ведь правой играют аккорды. Там же всего несколько шаблонов «распальцовок» и можно легко играть любые аккорды.



Поверьте, что вслепую поначалу даже одну ноту в левой руке надо искать, не говоря уж о целом аккорде. А главно - зачем? Ведь готовую клавиатуру не просто так придумали. Пока до полифоний дело не доходит - готовой хватает на 100%. Не думаю, что Вы сразу начнете с Баховских фуг. А значит и не зачем брать выборку. К тому же она тяжелее, сложнее чисто технически, а следовательно и дороже готовой

Я в параллельной ветке уже писал. Выбор баяна только на основании советов на форуме и без какого бы то ни было личного опыта - полная утопия. А выбор первого инструмента (не имея того самого опыта), который должен удовлетворять всем потребностям, которые еще просто не известны - утопия вдвойне. Возьмите напрокат хотя бы на пару - тройку месяцев. Поиграйте. После этого Ваши вопросы будет носить меньше маркетинговой направленности, а перейдут больше в музыкальную плоскость. Ну а не понравится баян (может ведь и такое случится) - милости просим к аккордионистам 

Кстати, лично я смотрел бы больше в сторону инструментов более высокого класса, хотя бы и б/у. Ученический инструмент - выбор не оптимальный. За почти те же деньги, за которые Вы купите новый ученический, Вы могли бы найти б/у инструмент гораздо более высокого уровня. Ну здесь Вам решать


----------



## Veter (27 Мар 2014)

Евген писал:


> Ныне выпускают модель «ЭТЮД – 205М2»(БН – 40). Распространяется ли Ваша, Игорь, рекомендация и на эту модель? "Щупали" ли Вы лично эту модификацию "Этюда"?


Вот да, хотелось бы узнать мнение специалистов про современный Этюд. Потому как если рассматривать новые баяны, то я, кроме Тульского Этюда и Шуйского Романса ничего вразумительного не нашёл. Завтра поеду на таганку, пощупаю Тульский "пряник" а вот с Шуйскими засада, только под заказ, на предприятии обозначили срок готовности- начало мая... Может где в магазинах есть, надо прозвонить.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (28 Мар 2014)

Именно такой Этюд 205М у меня в классе и есть. Вполне годится для начинающих и продолжающих любителей. Но его изготовили 12 лет назад (в ремонте не был,только подстройка голосов).А какого качества эти инструменты сейчас я сказать не могу. На новых не играл.


----------



## sva11 (28 Мар 2014)

Veter писал:


> ва


Щупать и слушать надо оба баяна сразу. Иначе как сравнивать? А вообще надо не только читать, но еще и помнить ответы. Еще в первом ответе написали, ШУЯ лучше. Еще есть Ютуб. И там можно послушать. Если мне не изменяет память, Таганка это скупка. Если это так, то не самый лучший выбор без специалиста.
Шуйский - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-Bu7WnkPkk
Этюд 205М - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRaUktjB4II


----------



## IvanM (28 Мар 2014)

Предложили ОВК Мелодию БМ-1 за 32000, больше, чем я расчитывал. Кто-нибудь может о них что-то сказать? Кажутся на первый взгляд лучше тульских.

sva11 писал:


> Шуйский - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-Bu7WnkP


Не знаю термина, но мне показалось, что баян иногда «захлёбывается». Это из-за баяниста или сам баян такой?

А что можно сказать об этих китайцах? Похожи на очередные копии Вельтмайстеров, что и ULAI.
http://bayanshop.ru/index.php?route=product/category&path=59
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPWkUUJ6srM
Хотя ни марка баяна, ни фирма-продавец не вызывают никакого доверия...


----------



## vev (28 Мар 2014)

IvanM писал:


> Не знаю термина, но мне показалось, что баян иногда «захлёбывается». Это из-за баяниста или сам баян такой?


Просто баянист еще не умеет менять мех


----------



## Новиков Игорь (28 Мар 2014)

Причем здесь смена меха ? Одним из проявлений качества инструмента является мгновенный ответ на пиано и форте. Т.е на самое тихое и самое громкое исполнение. На форте как раз и захлебываются при резком форсировании звука.Но тут ничего не поделаешь.От инструментов такого уровня высокого качества ждать не следует.


----------



## vev (28 Мар 2014)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Причем здесь смена меха ? Одним из проявлений качества инструмента является мгновенный ответ на пиано и форте. Т.е на самое тихое и самое громкое исполнение. На форте как раз и захлебываются при резком форсировании звука.Но тут ничего не поделаешь.От инструментов такого уровня высокого качества ждать не следует.



Смутно, но догадываюсь, что означает термин "захлебываться". Встречался с этим эффектом. 
Пересмотрел еще раз ролик на YouTube, но что-то не заметил захлебываний. По мне так звук пропадает при смене меха. Профессионалам, конечно виднее


----------



## Dmvlad (28 Мар 2014)

Тоже посмотрел, показалось , что на том и другом баяне присутствуют обе проблемы, и мех и ответ. Просто у меня подобный баян на даче (тульский) обе проблемы присутствуют, причем в гораздо худшем варианте...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (28 Мар 2014)

Если играть умело, то вы даже и саму смену меха не услышите,не то ,что "захлебывания". Это можно и на Этюде исполнить.Я играю на баяне около пятидесяти лет. Не все сразу ,однако, в нашей жизни удается !


----------



## Dmvlad (28 Мар 2014)

Да уж, на том этюде , что на даче у меня, нужно играть только форте , фортиссимо -захлебывается, пиано и пианиссимо-нет звука шипенье одно, басы шикарные, но расход воздуха просто нереальный, дай бог два-три такта сыграть Баян практически новый, брал из ремонта, проработал полгода и все опять по новой, уже ребята расписались что либо с ним делать. Дешевле новый взять , чем этот ремонтировать. Плюну и куплю на дачу терку старенькую, и что я повелся на этот Этюд?


----------



## sva11 (29 Мар 2014)

IvanM писал:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPWkUUJ6srM


Звук от механики впечатляет. Еще раз убеждаюсь, что правильно отказался идти в этом направлении и купил старичка Вельтмайстера


----------



## Евген (31 Мар 2014)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Именно такой Этюд 205М у меня в классе и есть. Вполне годится для начинающих и продолжающих любителей. Но его изготовили 12 лет назад (в ремонте не был,только подстройка голосов).А какого качества эти инструменты сейчас я сказать не могу. На новых не играл.


Удалось пощупать "Этюд 205М2", произведенный в этом году. Впечатление удручающее: скверный ответ на ведение мехом, который к тому же слипается, хрипящие басы, шипение в мелодии при игре piano, большой расход воздуха. ..


----------



## IvanM (31 Мар 2014)

sva11 писал:


> Звук от механики впечатляет.


Слишком шумно?


----------



## sva11 (1 Апр 2014)

*IvanM*,
да


----------



## боинист (16 Апр 2014)

Давненько я здесь не был))Здрасть всем...тоже по теме отпишусь...тоже когда то также искал себе баян, правда бюджет рассматривал побольше... и я тоже помниться категорически хотел новый инструмент...и был непокобелим в своих суждениях))...но благо что нашлись люди (это был СедовМика с этого форума, и я ему очень благодарен)и убедили обратить внимание на б.у. инструменты классом повыше...и я взял себе 30 летнюю поляну в идеальнейшем состоянии...Ребята..ну в самом деле..как можно говорить об каком то новом этюде за 30ку..да меня жаба задушит...и за что там платить? про китайцев тоже самое))убожество...играю на поляне...звук кристально чистый, мощь такая просто ураган, бас такой что в доме стекла дрожат..этого не услышать и не понять может только совсем глухой. .компрессия нереальная...подвешиваю он висит и не разжимается))люфтов нет в квавиатуре..минус что тяжелый...Но он и большой..67 в правой..но потому и мощный очень. ...я его взял за 45..единственное правую клаву опустил для удобства))все...он неубиваемый просто этот баян...а того китайца в руки брать страшно...развалиться))этюдов новых по магазинам пересмотрел, перещупал массу.. клавиши залипают товарищи...это что за качество такое..я понимаю что исправить недолго..но лично мне никакого нет удовольствия отвалить 30ку за новый баян...а потом лезть в него регулировать там что то))да и звука там нет совсем...пищит еле еле...это исключительно мое мнение..никого не агитирую...я для себя решил и сделал выбор...просто так для общего развития пишу))и еще...переодически заглядываю на авито...там что совсем с ума посходили?или это люди прикалываются так?товарищи..это п...ц.. прям вот свежее..продам очень хороший профессиональный баян вельмейстер грандина 120 т.р.(с какого перепоя грандина и роял стандарт стали дороже супиты стоить)...или этюд 202 за 40т.р. и пишут что это самый НАСТОЯЩИЙ тульский баян))а что. .бывает тульский не настоящий?что вообще твориться на авито? ну это конечно не по теме..но так...поржать))


----------



## IvanM (18 Апр 2014)

Я тоже, в общем, немного подумал и передумал покупать новый баян. Во-первых, новый не факт, что хороший. А цену ломят за простейший инструмент неадекватную. Во-вторых, нашёлся в моём городе человек, который торгует разными б/у. В-третьих, всё-таки я не совсем в чистом виде «русский баянист» и играть на больших «чемоданах» мне не нравится. Пусть даже у них кнопок больше или ещё чего. Может, я не совсем патриотичен, но меня больше привлекают западные небольшие кнопочные аккордеоны. Скорее я буду искать небольшие ГДРовские Вельтмайстеры или Хонеры типа таких. 
http://www.akkordeon-weltmeister.de/french-accordion-3460ii-p-53.html
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191137943997
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191136180210

Ну или что подобное мне нравится, это вообще предел мечтаний. Правда, стоимость... :crazy: 
http://www.saltarelle.com/collection_paris_melrose_us.htm


----------



## MAN (18 Апр 2014)

IvanM писал:


> В-третьих, всё-таки я не совсем в чистом виде «русский баянист» и играть на больших «чемоданах» мне не нравится. Пусть даже у них кнопок больше или ещё чего. Может, я не совсем патриотичен, но меня больше привлекают западные небольшие кнопочные аккордеоны.


А форум (Вы на название сайта обратите внимание ) посещают не только русские и не только баянисты, так что в непатриотичности Вас упрекать за такой выбор, мне кажется, здесь вряд ли кому-то придёт в голову :biggrin: Кроме того и среди известных русских баянистов можно встретить музыкантов с аналогичным вкусом. Из прежних навскидку можно привести в пример Бориса Тихонова, а из современных Эдуарда Аханова. Хочется только предупредить на всякий пожарный, что кнопочные аккордеоны могут иметь "не нашу" раскладку правой клавиатуры (C-griff). По крайней мере среди инструментов по Вашим ссылкам такие есть.


----------



## IvanM (18 Апр 2014)

MAN писал:


> Хочется только предупредить на всякий пожарный, что кнопочные аккордеоны могут иметь "не нашу" раскладку правой клавиатуры (C-griff).


Ну к этому можно приспособиться. Особенно, если ни на каком не умеешь. :biggrin: Главное, чтобы в остальном инструмент хороший был.
Если серьёзно, то я сомневаюсь, что в России есть много баянов с С-грифом, я вряд ли с ними столкнусь.

MAN писал:


> Из прежних навскидку можно привести в пример Бориса Тихонова, а из современных Эдуарда Аханова.


Что-то не нашёл я видео с их баянами.

Вот что бы мне хотелось. С нашими чемоданами не сравнить. :negative: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhpQD5mm8qw
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Saltarelle+Chaville
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Saltarelle+Bourroche
Осталось только банк ограбить. :biggrin:


----------



## sedovmika (18 Апр 2014)

My Webpage

Вот баян Кубань, можно купить в приличном состоянии от 3 до 5 тыс (я приобрел подобный за 3 тыс), новый, 1973 года :dance1: 
Получите удовольствие от игры. Только если собираетесь играть быстрое попросите мастера ослабить пружинки в правой). Понятно что хочется купить современный, в целлофане, красивый, но удовольствие от таких инструментов от их голосов, тембра Вы не получите, даже не сомневайтесь. Наши баяны, несмотря на топорность серьезно прорабатывались с теоретической, научной точки зрения, даже массовые. Поэтому такого тембра как у "русского" баяна Вы нигде не встретите.
Вот образчик совершенства:
http://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_bayan_kuban_26098795
0


----------



## Dmvlad (18 Апр 2014)

Есть еще баян Сатурн, вроде тоже неплохой вариант, типа вот образец 
http://www.avito.ru/voronezh/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_saturn_7_registrov_v_o
tlichnom_sostoyanii_251374069


----------



## боинист (18 Апр 2014)

Добрый вечер дорогие форумчане...вот и мой баянчик...зацените..за 45 тысяч взял...звук конечно фотоаппарат плохо передает))но что есть...самое главное не судите за игру...месяц не играл..уже забыл с какой стороны к нему подходить то))вот в общем ссылко... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FswHA_oEM_o&list=HL1397837606


----------



## Новиков Игорь (18 Апр 2014)

Оставлю в стороне ваше исполнение. А вот баянчик вроде бы и не плох,хотя левая в Полянах и по мощнее бывает,но может это издержки записи. И один совет - не надо свое неудовольствие игрой переносить на инструмент. Он то здесь при чем ?


----------



## боинист (18 Апр 2014)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Он то здесь при чем ?


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: он всегда причем...а кто...я что ли)) ну а по баяну..да..соглашусь...играл на одной поляне с такими басами. .бомба...ну у меня что есть...другой нету))


----------



## sedovmika (18 Апр 2014)

Понравилось как звучит инструмент и исполнение. Попробуйте исполнить такое на баяне а ля Италия, Германия не будет такого богатого звучания как тут. Поздравляю с отличной покупкой!


----------



## боинист (18 Апр 2014)

спасибо!у меня что то кнопка спасибо не работает...нажимаю..ошибка. А инструмент мне тоже нравится пока.. мне для домашнего музицирования хватит..еще не разочаровался...тут наверное нужно просто на более хороших инструментах не пробовать играть...и будет долгое счастье)) а то какой нибудь акко в руках дадут подержать и все...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (18 Апр 2014)

Вы меня не совсем поняли. Нельзя (это мое мнение) так резко бросать инструмент после исполнения. Он не заслуживает такой грубости. Поляна ваша совсем не плохая,надеюсь поиграет еще. Только любите баянчик то. Я вот свой кормильцем зову много лет ! Удачи вам !


----------



## vev (18 Апр 2014)

боинист писал:


> тут наверное нужно просто на более хороших инструментах не пробовать играть...и будет долгое счастье)) а то какой нибудь акко в руках дадут подержать и все...



Что "все"-то?! Наоборот: подержал я как-то Scandalli вот приходится брешь в бюджете заделывать. Это ж просто двигатель прогресса какой-то :biggrin: Держите-держите новые Akko, Юпитер, Scandalli,Pigini - в стране настолько производительность труда возрастет


----------



## боинист (18 Апр 2014)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Нельзя (это мое мнение) так резко бросать инструмент после исполнения.


аааааа...спасибо!не сразу понял про что Вы...ну да, как то резко уж грохнул его)) Ну а если баян кормит это конечно уже уровень другой..у Вас и баянчик видимо такой, который не бросишь на пол, стоит пол квартиры))..я не умею играть чтоб баян кормил..я для себя попиликать))

vev писал:


> Наоборот: подержал я как-то Scandalli вот приходится брешь в бюджете заделывать. Это ж просто двигатель прогресса какой-то


 не...я даже бы пробовать не стал...расстроюсь по любому..а толку...у меня еще паджерик в кредите висит...))


----------



## vev (18 Апр 2014)

боинист писал:


> .у меня еще паджерик в кредите висит...))



Зачем же вы в него садились?! Надо быдо сначала баян потрогать :biggrin:


----------



## боинист (18 Апр 2014)

vev писал:


> Надо быдо сначала баян потрогать


да вот жеж))повелся )) а ведь ходил на фабрику акко и почти заказал...но они долго тянули резину, а меня все время душила жаба))и я думал..да зачем мне вообще нужен баян...когда я на нем играть то буду...все время на работе до ночи...прихожу соседи уже спят))


----------



## IvanM (26 Апр 2014)

Обратил внимание на б/у баяны Дебют (тульские, кажется). Вроде маленький симпатичный 80/43*80. Посмотрел вес — 8,9 кг! Что там так весить может? Полный баян ОВК-Мелодия 92/55*120 весит на 1,5 кг меньше!


----------



## dengrigo (26 Сен 2016)

Цитата:


> IvanM писал:
> Подумываю о покупке нового баяна, покупку старого сразу отметаю, ибо выбирать не умею и не могу, а хочется имет новый _свой_ инструмент. Предполагается игра чисто любительская для себя, а не для концертов и т.п., поэтому не очень придираюсь к количеству голосов и регистров, мне хватит 2-3 голосов. С другой стороны планирую научиться хорошо, и играть самое разное, поэтому что зря брать не хочу. Хочется купить, чтобы хватило раз и надолго. Плюс бюджет в 25-30 тыс. (я понимаю, для кого-то это «копейки», «скупой платит дважды» и т.д., но давайте не будем о деньгах, а поставим такое условие задачи).


Вот я точно с таким же деланием пришел на форум))


----------



## dengrigo (27 Сен 2016)

*Cepreu*, спасибо за доходчивое объяснение про трех и пятирядную клавиатуру!


----------



## haohaohao (6 Сен 2017)

Баян  Кубань действительно хорош? в сравнении в Беларусью какой предпочтительней?


----------

